

Green Peace Taunts Senators With Internet Dating Site - keltecp11
http://ecopolitology.org/2010/02/13/greenpeace-taunts-senators-wit-internet-dating-site-spoof/

======
pstuart
The positive power of mockery needs to be embraced -- shame seems to have no
effect.

